# Contest of the Gods ~ Over $1000 in Prizes!!!



## AnaSCI

It has been a very busy year so far. Hadn't had the time or motivation to get this contest together the way I wanted to. So just going to go with the basic post number contest ~ 
*!!!Let's keep the posts interesting though, not just number posting!!!*​
*Contest of the Gods ~ Over $1000 in Prizes!!!​**CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*CONTEST RULES​**1) You MUST have at least 50 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed 3 POSTS per day and they cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Let's keep the posts interesting though, not just number posting!!!
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from any future contests!!*


*CONTEST PRIZES​**Synthetek (PRIZE PACK)
DIRECTVIP ($200 FREE ORDER)
IPGEAR ($200 FREE ORDER)
ALINSHOP ($200 FREE ORDER)
PUREPOWDERSDIRECT ($200 FREE ORDER)​*
*MANDATORY REVIEWS!!!​**The winner MUST leave a review for all sponsors involved in the contest!!! All the standard areas MUST BE covered: Communication, T/A and Product Quality. If you are unwilling to do this then DO NOT enter this contest!!!*

*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Ironlion2

Thanks for organizing this! I was already trying to post here more often, you surely got my attention now.


----------



## lntense

Very generous contest, I'll start it out.


----------



## squatster

What a contest
Wow
Guys - Dont forget - keep it clean - no nudes
Is the contest going to be here or in a separate place?


----------



## AnaSCI

squatster said:


> Is the contest going to be here or in a separate place?



Right here in this thread.
Already started as soon as I posted


----------



## BigBob

Great A Contest!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

bout time


----------



## BigBob

Ok
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

I am going to have to figure out how to put up pictures like you guys
That's number 2 for me


----------



## BigBob

My Boy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub7percent

Good shit Anasci 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dog-Slime

Interested. Worried about post count on this board tho as I’m probably out 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1

Free gear I'm here


----------



## montego

Very cool to read this while chowing down on my post workout Blues Clues plated meal.


----------



## Nattydread

Nice!!! This is one hell of a prize pack.


----------



## squatster

Dog-Slime said:


> Interested. Worried about post count on this board tho as I’m probably out
> 
> Sorry dogslime
> You will need 50 quality posts to enter.
> If you post up 5 to 10  quality posts pr day you will make it in this contest no problem
> You have been here since 2010 man
> It will be great to see you posting each day brotha
> 
> I did 3 today here


----------



## grizz

In for some goodness.


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## srd1

No Homo Lol


----------



## montego

srd1 said:


> No Homo Lol


I tried to keep scrolling but that was the last post.... Couldn't scroll anymore ?


----------



## Concreteguy

BUMPING. Contests like this is what makes a forum a true stand out.


----------



## d2r2ddd

uno numero


----------



## odin

Thanks for doing this. The prizes are great.


----------



## psych

2
[ame]https://youtu.be/cfxMLKQU07s[/ame]


----------



## d2r2ddd

dual


----------



## SURGE

This forum has the best contests.


----------



## squatster

1
Had a good one for you guys but can't find it now


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## BigBob

What's up fella's
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Let's go! Tuesday is arm day right? I haven't done an arm day in a couple years so I dunno what the Bro split is anymore [emoji16]


----------



## BigBob

Heavy ass wieghts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Uno

Think I’ll be making steak again today


----------



## BigBob

3rd times a charm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory

monetgo said:


> Let's go! Tuesday is arm day right? I haven't done an arm day in a couple years so I dunno what the Bro split is anymore [emoji16]



I wonder what the guy behind you is thinking  Only bodybuilders will randomly pose even pulling down their pants and think nothing of it.


----------



## montego

Like this? Lol





Victory said:


> I wonder what the guy behind you is thinking [emoji14] Only bodybuilders will randomly pose even pulling down their pants and think nothing of it.


----------



## Victory

monetgo said:


> Like this? Lol



Yes like that


----------



## montego

Victory said:


> Yes like that


Sometimes the pump is just too good to not get a little snap shot lol.


----------



## srd1

&#55357;&#56833;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;


----------



## striffe

Thanks for offering this. Monetgo you are looking solid. Great arms and legs.


----------



## squatster

This contest id's looking good
Every one coming together


----------



## ProFIT

The Widest Bodybuilder You've Never Heard Of Who Made Others Look Small - YouTube


----------



## Duluxx

Awesome. Glad you were able to put the contest together. Looking forward to someone getting some goodies. [emoji12]


----------



## squatster

Duluxx- your up to 50 posts brotha
Get playing man
Great to have aanother member playing


----------



## Duluxx

squatster said:


> Duluxx- your up to 50 posts brotha
> Get playing man
> Great to have aanother member playing





Thank you.

A few years back.


----------



## ketsugo

Forgive me what is the contest ? I know I’m gettin up there maybe senile maybe I missed it?? Lol


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

Duluxx said:


> Thank you.
> 
> A few years back.
> 
> View attachment 23185



1
Thanks for sharing the pic man
You look great
Wish I could go back and do physic
I wrecked my self for that


----------



## Duluxx

squatster said:


> 1
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic man
> 
> You look great
> 
> Wish I could go back and do physic
> 
> I wrecked my self for that





What happened? You got to big?


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## squatster

Duluxx said:


> What happened? You got to big?


To thick
To wide
I cant even do classic in my opinion
Just a short fire hydrant now
We will see aftet this next cycle - think it's gong to get worst


----------



## BigBob

Ugh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Duluxx said:


> Awesome. Glad you were able to put the contest together. Looking forward to someone getting some goodies. [emoji12]


Ty sir! Trying to decide if I'll compete again this year. The leg injury set me back but, I'm hoping when I can train legs again they come up relatively quick.

Maybe looking at something late in the year.


----------



## BigBob

Heavy ass motors today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Uno! Good morning peoples


----------



## BigBob

Thanks Natty. Helped me get to 3!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ketsugo

ProFIT said:


> The Widest Bodybuilder You've Never Heard Of Who Made Others Look Small - YouTube





Damn !!!


----------



## ketsugo

Victory said:


> I wonder what the guy behind you is thinking  Only bodybuilders will randomly pose even pulling down their pants and think nothing of it.





Lol thanks you started my day with chuckle I keep picturing those guys who like I’m doing lateral raises at dumbell rack jump like directly in my way pull down pants flex top quads it’s like how about I take this 50 pound dumbell pound hole through your chest lol it’s like the rack extends entire wall but no block me ??? Happens all the time - or another fave while I’m doing like strip sets ( stack not undies lol) on leg extensions our gym has 12 - “ can I work in “???? Like there’s 12 all same brand go use the other 11 . Wow let’s start a thread of what annoys you during workouts lol


----------



## ketsugo

Oh by the way not talking about guy in pix post just made me think lol


----------



## ketsugo

squatster said:


> To thick
> 
> To wide
> 
> I cant even do classic in my opinion
> 
> Just a short fire hydrant now
> 
> We will see aftet this next cycle - think it's gong to get worst





I’m sure you can get back your former condition - that pic proves you can . Fantastic shape btw


----------



## Duluxx

monetgo said:


> Ty sir! Trying to decide if I'll compete again this year. The leg injury set me back but, I'm hoping when I can train legs again they come up relatively quick.
> 
> Maybe looking at something late in the year.





I bet. Injury sucks and takes awhile to get everything back. You have time. Crush it when you decide. 

I’ve taken a year and a half off. Work has got me all tied up right now. Can’t wait to have a little extra time to focus on it.


----------



## squatster

ketsugo said:


> I’m sure you can get back your former condition - that pic proves you can . Fantastic shape btw



Thats not me buddy
That's duluxx
The only pics of me are in the section - member pictured


----------



## Slaytonslayer

Salavating


----------



## montego

Duluxx said:


> Thank you.
> 
> A few years back.
> 
> View attachment 23185



You're like me with the barrel waist. Your obliques are big and I think that's probably what is making you think your waist is getting wider? I have a client with HUGE obliques and I recommended he never trains them again ever lol. Hard to do though since they are used to stabilize so much. 

Only cure, bigger legs, delts and back [emoji6]

Illusion! My waist measured 32' at my leanest pre contest. Just gotta manipulate the posing and, stretching out/up in relaxed shots helps.

You look great man. Keep growing!


----------



## Duluxx

monetgo said:


> You're like me with the barrel waist. Your obliques are big and I think that's probably what is making you think your waist is getting wider? I have a client with HUGE obliques and I recommended he never trains them again ever lol. Hard to do though since they are used to stabilize so much.
> 
> Only cure, bigger legs, delts and back [emoji6]
> 
> Illusion! My waist measured 32' at my leanest pre contest. Just gotta manipulate the posing and, stretching out/up in relaxed shots helps.
> 
> You look great man. Keep growing!





My obliques are out of hand here lol was always a firm believer of deadlifts. I stopped them for the time being. Board shorts are a 32 in the pic. My legs were pretty big at that time. I’m a mess with posing. Really need to focus on that next time. I’ll go and find 1 of my back and leg pics. Thanks man appreciate the kind words!


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## squatster

Nattydread said:


> 2



Natty- your only one 1 of your 3 allowed today. 
Good to see you man


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## pesty4077

I have difficulty counting to 3


----------



## montego

What's everyone's thoughts on the fines the NFL will impose for protest during the national anthem?


----------



## Duluxx

monetgo said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the fines the NFL will impose for protest during the national anthem?





In America it’s our right to protest. But if you work for someone It’s up to the place of business on what rules they have. I heard they may let them protest in the locker during the national anthem.


----------



## squatster

monetgo said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the fines the NFL will impose for protest during the national anthem?



I think they are paid way to much money to be pulling that shit. 
Just my 2 cents
2 for the day


----------



## BigBob

If you want to make political statements or shine light on some injustice then do it on your own time. Spend some of that money.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Duluxx said:


> In America it’s our right to protest. But if you work for someone It’s up to the place of business on what rules they have. I heard they may let them protest in the locker during the national anthem.


I think this is the best explanation I've seen.

If I were to "protest" at my job, I would be sent home and, I'm a union worker so the collective bargaining agreement doesn't hold weight for myself.

Is true there were no rules in place when the players were protesting, and that was a way to deem it acceptable but, the amount of outrage I've seen from the new rule being instituted is silly to me.


----------



## BigBob

My old joints like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

monetgo said:


> You're like me with the barrel waist. Your obliques are big and I think that's probably what is making you think your waist is getting wider? I have a client with HUGE obliques and I recommended he never trains them again ever lol. Hard to do though since they are used to stabilize so much.
> 
> Only cure, bigger legs, delts and back [emoji6]
> 
> Illusion! My waist measured 32' at my leanest pre contest. Just gotta manipulate the posing and, stretching out/up in relaxed shots helps.
> 
> You look great man. Keep growing!







This was before that show. My legs are far from the biggest but ok.


----------



## BigBob

Can't wait
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slaytonslayer

1


----------



## Getbiger

I'm in!


----------



## srd1

S


----------



## lntense




----------



## montego

Pic from my recent vacation! Was awesome.


----------



## Nattydread

Uno. How I feel when I taste  oral sarms


----------



## AnaSCI

lntense said:


>



Attractive and a hard hitter


----------



## squatster

3 for today


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## BigBob

Good morning

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lntense




----------



## BigBob

lntense said:


>


WTF...  Waste of beer.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Good morning gentlemen


----------



## BigBob

What's up wabbit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

1 for me


----------



## Duluxx

Some back action


----------



## montego

Duluxx said:


> Some back action View attachment 23193


Challenge! [emoji13]


----------



## Durro




----------



## Duluxx

monetgo said:


> Challenge! [emoji13]





You got my on width for sure. Hand down. Beast is an understatement. [emoji1320]


----------



## aon1

Damn wish vacation would hurry up and get here again


----------



## Durro




----------



## aon1

No 2 

https://youtu.be/XbSsr3xVg5I


----------



## montego

aon1 said:


> No 2
> 
> https://youtu.be/XbSsr3xVg5I


They are gonna be here local around my birthday. May get lucky with tickets if my wife remembers lol.


----------



## aon1

monetgo said:


> They are gonna be here local around my birthday. May get lucky with tickets if my wife remembers lol.



There pretty good in concert from what I hear had some people close go not long ago they were pretty jacked about it.


https://youtu.be/4sxWZ4geXKM


----------



## Nattydread

Uno. Hope all are having a good friday


----------



## montego

Nattydread said:


> Uno. Hope all are having a good friday


Three day weekend! Hell yeah it's a good Friday!


----------



## monster-ish

Just saw this thread... awesome opportunity to win some prizes  thanks !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Durro




----------



## squatster

monster-ish said:


> Just saw this thread... awesome opportunity to win some prizes  thanks !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Monsterish- sorry man - you just need 12 more quality posts to get in on this - 50 quality posts minimum  and your in - this one won't count toward you winning here.
Sorry man - not my rules
Get some quality posting in man
Hope to see you here in a few days - it should still be going on


----------



## monster-ish

squatster said:


> Monsterish- sorry man - you just need 12 more quality posts to get in on this - 50 quality posts minimum  and your in - this one won't count toward you winning here.
> Sorry man - not my rules
> Get some quality posting in man
> Hope to see you here in a few days - it should still be going on


Thanks for the heads up man

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

Man - I better get to bed


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## BigBob

It's an art...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cracker backer

Well damn.... been off and on these forums since the 90's. wish I would have joined this one sooner! [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob

Time for breakfast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## BigBob

Three!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Good morning! Happy Memorial Day Weekend everyone.


----------



## AnaSCI

*EVERYONE: Make sure you are reading and following the rules of the contest*



*CONTEST RULES​**1) You MUST have at least 50 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed 3 POSTS per day and they cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Let's keep the posts interesting though, not just number posting!!!
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from any future contests!!*


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Duluxx

Uno on a 3 day weekend, much needed.


----------



## Durro




----------



## montego

AnaSCI said:


> *CONTEST RULES​**1) You MUST have at least 50 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
> 2) You are only allowed 3 POSTS per day and they cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
> 3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Let's keep the posts interesting though, not just number posting!!!
> 4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from any future contests!!*


I know it's a double post and I hope this doesn't disqualify me but if it does I get it.

Do I need to be numbering my posts each day? I've just been posting up to three times without numbering them.

Thank you!


----------



## squatster

monetgo said:


> I know it's a double post and I hope this doesn't disqualify me but if it does I get it.
> 
> Do I need to be numbering my posts each day? I've just been posting up to three times without numbering them.
> 
> Thank you!


 
If I am not mistaken - you are good
Only 3 in consecutive posts pr day.
I havn't numbered mine either - well once in a while
Not even sure if it had been my second or third today


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## Duluxx

Good morning ppl


----------



## AnaSCI

monetgo said:


> I know it's a double post and I hope this doesn't disqualify me but if it does I get it.
> 
> Do I need to be numbering my posts each day? I've just been posting up to three times without numbering them.
> 
> Thank you!



No need to number your posts.
As long as you aren't exceeding the 3 posts per day you are fine


----------



## BigBob

Went to the national cemetery to visit Dad. God Bless our Vets.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

AnaSCI said:


> No need to number your posts.
> As long as you aren't exceeding the 3 posts per day you are fine


Thank you sir.


----------



## squatster

Thank you anasci


----------



## montego

Almost time to gear up for a show this year... Coming back from an injury with minimal AAS/Food. End of next month we bring it!


----------



## Duluxx

monetgo said:


> Almost time to gear up for a show this year... Coming back from an injury with minimal AAS/Food. End of next month we bring it!





Awesome. Classic?


----------



## Durro

Just got done with my workout now...


----------



## montego

Duluxx said:


> Awesome. Classic?


Open heavyweight. Not too far off. Was around 250 here a month and a half ago


----------



## Durro

monetgo said:


> Open heavyweight. Not too far off. Was around 250 here a month and a half ago





Hey monetgo good to see you here and speedy recovery. I pulled my right hamstring a few months back and hell, sitting on the toilet was torture for about two weeks and still eating six to five times a day! You will surpass 250 if you want, nice proportions.


----------



## BigBob

Deuce

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Whats up


----------



## BigBob

Chillin'

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

2 for me


----------



## Duluxx

In honor of the past soldiers


----------



## montego

Respect


----------



## Duluxx

In honor of the past soldier


----------



## squatster

1
Would football protest today if they had a game?


----------



## BigBob

squatster said:


> 1
> Would football protest today if they had a game?


If they want a lot of booing and controversy then yes. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> 1
> Would football protest today if they had a game?


Wouldn't put it past some players.


----------



## srd1

=-)


----------



## BigBob

Not the greatest weather here but not a complete wash out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Thank you to all that have served or are serving. 
Happy Memorial Day


----------



## BigBob

Time to train before the gym closes. See you guys later

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aton

Hope everyone has a great Memorial Day. 

Remembering friends gone and hanging out w family for me today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durro

Be safe!


----------



## srd1

Happy Memorial Day brothers!!


----------



## montego

Pups are not enjoying the heat today!


----------



## squatster

monetgo said:


> Pups are not enjoying the heat today!


The pup looks like he just finished off all your prep foods


----------



## Duluxx

monetgo said:


> Pups are not enjoying the heat today!





Awesome dog


----------



## bigmg

Work and then food prep day. Yeaaa


----------



## montego

Tuesday! Back to work! Ugggh


----------



## Durro




----------



## srd1

Good morning guys


----------



## BigBob

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Sub7percent

Morning fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

Back to the grind. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Aton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Full release to go back to work today! Woooohoooo!

Time to start seeing gains in my savings account again lol.


----------



## BigBob

2times
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1

Short on time post 1


----------



## BigBob

3rd times a charm


Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Durro

Sorry BigBob


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## montego

Do em!


----------



## striffe




----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## srd1

Numero uno!


----------



## BigBob

#1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lntense




----------



## BigBob

What a freaky chest in this shot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1

1


----------



## BigBob

Ok
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

Tapatalk hasn’t been working to well this week. From a constant load screen for a few days to double posts and now can’t load pictures. Hopefully they can fix soon.


----------



## montego

BigBob said:


> What a freaky chest in this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Freak is an understatement.


----------



## aon1

striffe said:


>



That's a good morning every morning


----------



## montego

Must be nice to be 13 and eat whatever you want [emoji53]


----------



## Duluxx




----------



## Nattydread

Uno. 
Damn! Those dogs look good. Can’t remember last time I had one


----------



## montego

Duluxx said:


> View attachment 23215


Tell me more!


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

The dogs are killing me
They look so good


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Duluxx

monetgo said:


> Tell me more!





Curry chicken with cilantro and scotch bonnet pepper. I usually had with brown rice and some pineapple slices. Pretty good.


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## BigBob

monetgo said:


> Must be nice to be 13 and eat whatever you want [emoji53]


Oh man. It's been a while.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lntense

I want this so badly right now.


----------



## BigBob

lntense said:


> I want this so badly right now.


I feel the meat sweats coming over me just looking at that.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

That looks awesome


----------



## srd1

Food pics look crazy good


----------



## Nattydread

Uno. 
Y’all making me hungry


----------



## Duluxx

Cool little restaurant by me


----------



## BigBob

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Inserting read on berberine.

It's a bit old but since berberine is widely used now I think it's relevant.

Not an every day long term supplement imo. Used correctly in short duration at the right times for insulin resistance its wonderful though. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/20522589/


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## squatster

it's great to see so many people playing and also posting.
Mostly this time of year. 
We have some great members. 
So glad anasci put this together


----------



## odin

Guys should check out the cyptocurrency forum as it's a good time to buy right now.


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Aton

It’s leg day for me. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lntense

Could anyone do it?









I had egg whites and spinach.. I'm feeling pretty confident I could right now.


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## Duluxx

lntense said:


> Could anyone do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had egg whites and spinach.. I'm feeling pretty confident I could right now.





It would be a struggle lol


----------



## Nattydread

Uno.

Damn that platter looks good


----------



## BigBob

Duluxx said:


> It would be a struggle lol


Back in the day I could.[emoji16]

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Duluxx

BigBob said:


> Back in the day I could.[emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk





Lol after a show I could eat 10 of those plates.


----------



## squatster

The food did look great


----------



## Nattydread

Two. 
Looks like everyone busy today. Not to many entries. 
Don’t make me post ass pics


----------



## squatster

First one for me today
I need to stay sleeping


----------



## psych

Sup fuckers 1....


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

AnaSCI said:


> *CONTEST RULES​**1) You MUST have at least 50 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
> 2) You are only allowed 3 POSTS per day and they cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
> 3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Let's keep the posts interesting though, not just number posting!!!
> 4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from any future contests!!*


#1. 
( In like a LOOOOONG time)
    Hope everyone is doing well and gettin BIG AS HELL

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob

Maybe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

Saturday! Great day of the week.


----------



## BigBob

Duluxx said:


> Saturday! Great day of the week.


Yes sir.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Viking

Duluxx said:


> It would be a struggle lol



I could do half of that in about 5 mins. The other half would take much longer but wouldn't be a struggle :love1:


----------



## psych

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

LuKiFeR said:


> #1.
> ( In like a LOOOOONG time)
> Hope everyone is doing well and gettin BIG AS HELL
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


After many years away from lifting heavy objects....finally stepped my foot into a gym. 50lbs lighter, but I'm liking my body composition better. 

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

1 For me - we keep getting new guys every few days - this is great


----------



## BigBob

LuKiFeR said:


> After many years away from lifting heavy objects....finally stepped my foot into a gym. 50lbs lighter, but I'm liking my body composition better. View attachment 23220
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


Looking Good man. After working in the heat and humidity all day I was wishing I was 50lbs lighter!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## Duluxx

We are getting up there in posts 232.


----------



## Durro




----------



## Duluxx

Durro said:


>





You just did lol


----------



## LuKiFeR

BigBob said:


> Looking Good man. After working in the heat and humidity all day I was wishing I was 50lbs lighter!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thanks pal. Appreciate it. It's always been so hard to "look good" with the long ass arms. 

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durro

One of the things I made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yesterday


----------



## LuKiFeR

Durro said:


> One of the things I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday


Nice fire pit material

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durro

LuKiFeR said:


> Nice fire pit material
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk





Yes they can be used for that. We make to your specifications. Some so there is no core drilling. 
I’m going to have to run the fire pit concept to the boss thx.


----------



## psych

lol 1st


----------



## srd1

Deuce


----------



## Nattydread

Uno. Happy Sunday all


----------



## Duluxx

Last one of the day


----------



## Nattydread

Two.


----------



## squatster

2


----------



## striffe

I bet the number is quite high!


----------



## Nattydread

Tres.


----------



## Durro




----------



## AGGRO

AnaSCI said:


> It has been a very busy year so far. Hadn't had the time or motivation to get this contest together the way I wanted to. So just going to go with the basic post number contest ~
> *!!!Let's keep the posts interesting though, not just number posting!!!*​
> *Contest of the Gods ~ Over $1000 in Prizes!!!​**CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
> *CONTEST RULES​**1) You MUST have at least 50 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
> 2) You are only allowed 3 POSTS per day and they cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
> 3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Let's keep the posts interesting though, not just number posting!!!
> 4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from any future contests!!*
> 
> 
> *CONTEST PRIZES​**Synthetek (PRIZE PACK)
> DIRECTVIP ($200 FREE ORDER)
> IPGEAR ($200 FREE ORDER)
> ALINSHOP ($200 FREE ORDER)
> PUREPOWDERSDIRECT ($200 FREE ORDER)​*
> *MANDATORY REVIEWS!!!​**The winner MUST leave a review for all sponsors involved in the contest!!! All the standard areas MUST BE covered: Communication, T/A and Product Quality. If you are unwilling to do this then DO NOT enter this contest!!!*
> 
> *Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*



Great prizes.


----------



## srd1

Morning.


----------



## squatster

1


----------



## Duluxx

Hola


----------



## LuKiFeR

6 in the morning police at my door....

NOT TRUE...just doing some singing.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

Weekend prep. My kind of salad.


----------



## squatster

Duluxx said:


> Weekend prep. My kind of salad.



Yuck
The meat with some donuts would be great
Get rid of the colorful stuff
Yuck
Yuck
Yuck


----------



## srd1

Duece


----------



## Nattydread

Uno. 

Can’t wait to see more test results. From what I’ve read they should be some up soon.


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## BigBob

squatster said:


> Yuck
> The meat with some donuts would be great
> Get rid of the colorful stuff
> Yuck
> Yuck
> Yuck


Don't listen to squaster. Eat your carrots.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

Started my log today in The Growth Clinic section. This cycle is a first for me - should be a huge game changer - Eating nny last bowl of Ice Cream right now.
Strawberry Ice cream with bananas folded in.  It was thay or mint chocolate  chip with hot fudge and crushed up Oreos - love that one


----------



## Nattydread

Dos.
Good luck squatster on the cycle. Will be following. 
Oh and enjoy that last bowl of ice cream. Lol


----------



## SURGE

squatster said:


> Started my log today in The Growth Clinic section. This cycle is a first for me - should be a huge game changer - Eating nny last bowl of Ice Cream right now.
> Strawberry Ice cream with bananas folded in.  It was thay or mint chocolate  chip with hot fudge and crushed up Oreos - love that one



I would have had both as you will regret it when on cycle and you can't have any


----------



## AnaSCI

:new:*AND THE WINNER IS*:new:​


----------



## SURGE

AnaSCI said:


> :new:*AND THE WINNER IS*:new:​



That was over sooner than I expected. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## squatster

I was hoping it would go a while longer - it's been great to see every one sticking around and posting at this time of year


----------



## AnaSCI

SURGE said:


> That was over sooner than I expected. Good luck to everyone.



Sorry everyone just felt the need to do that.
You can all carry on now:sHa_lolbig2::sEm_oops2::sEm_blush8:

The the Mods know the winning post count so if I'm not around any one of them can call the winner!


----------



## SURGE

AnaSCI said:


> Sorry everyone just felt the need to do that.
> You can all carry on now:sHa_lolbig2::sEm_oops2::sEm_blush8:
> 
> The the Mods know the winning post count so if I'm not around any one of them can call the winner!





I did think it was very low for a winning post. I would guess in the 500's.


----------



## psych

wtf


----------



## Nattydread

Three. Goodnight all


----------



## LuKiFeR

2

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Good morning everyone


----------



## Durro




----------



## Duluxx

And it goes a little something like this.....


----------



## BigBob

Rise and shine.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Uno. What a day for results huh. Smh


----------



## Duluxx

Nattydread said:


> Uno. What a day for results huh. Smh





I saw that! Ouch


----------



## BigBob

Nattydread said:


> Uno. What a day for results huh. Smh


Not so good. Isn't Gear Depot a garunteed sponsor?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1

1

https://youtu.be/wk2J4RrB35c


----------



## aon1

2
https://youtu.be/5YJKUV-0vqQ


----------



## Nattydread

2.


----------



## BigBob

3

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## aon1

[ame]https://youtu.be/HbaQ9xnoMGQ[/ame]


----------



## SURGE

I just saw the results as well. The worst ones so far for many reasons.


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## odin

Game of Thrones Main Theme - Epic Orchestra Remix (Extended) - YouTube


----------



## IRONFIST




----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1 

Happy Growing

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Ya new test results are nuts


----------



## BigBob

Wassup
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

290


----------



## BigBob

Ugh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

Yo. Where's everyone's at today.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

Most of the guys I go to now only go up 2 200 lbs. If that.
Guess it gets rid puff the guys that can and will break every thing. 
We used to bring I long pins so we could add the 45lbs plates on each side.
They ended up putting signs up telling us not to load the stacks


----------



## srd1

Got in trouble one time for stacking plates on a leg press machine, told me to take em off or leave lol


----------



## aon1

[ame]https://youtu.be/wKdOrFGojQE[/ame]


----------



## Concreteguy

Bumping...…...Whose going to win guys??????????


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Nattydread

Concreteguy said:


> Bumping...…...Whose going to win guys??????????



2
I hope me.but whoever wins is gonna be one lucky sob. Best contest I’ve seen since I’ve been here.


----------



## montego

Will be epic!


----------



## LuKiFeR

#2 
Fyi, 

TODAY I TURNED 37yo guys!!
[emoji123][emoji41]

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

Yes hope we are getting close. Kid in a candy store. Lol


----------



## formula1069




----------



## AnaSCI

aon1 said:


> space saving



aon1 please remember to follow the rules => 

*2) You are only allowed 3 POSTS per day and they cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.*


----------



## Nattydread

3. 
Shit Anasci rule two does not apply to what you posted. Just wanted to make that clear


----------



## LuKiFeR

3

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## BigBob

How I felt yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durro

made this the other day.


----------



## IRONFIST

LuKiFeR said:


> #2
> Fyi,
> 
> TODAY I TURNED 37yo guys!!
> [emoji123][emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk



happy belated bday young pup


----------



## BigBob

LuKiFeR said:


> #2
> Fyi,
> 
> TODAY I TURNED 37yo guys!!
> [emoji123][emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


Congrats. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durro

LuKiFeR said:


> #2
> Fyi,
> 
> TODAY I TURNED 37yo guys!!
> [emoji123][emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk










Go Big Dog!!!!


----------



## Duluxx

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob

Tree

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## psych

1ST
If any of you fuckers read my log know I'm at nationals, just weighed in.
Answer this, is it true injectable dbol last longer.
I KNOW IT STILL PASSSES THE LIVER!!!! DONT EVEN SAY IT, I KNOW. Not asking about that. But planning on using a whole vial of 10mg/ml dbol today as i bloat up....


----------



## srd1

Got 3 in today


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Duluxx

Hips don’t lie


----------



## LuKiFeR

psych said:


> 1ST
> If any of you fuckers read my log know I'm at nationals, just weighed in.
> Answer this, is it true injectable dbol last longer.
> I KNOW IT STILL PASSSES THE LIVER!!!! DONT EVEN SAY IT, I KNOW. Not asking about that. But planning on using a whole vial of 10mg/ml dbol today as i bloat up....


Good luck pal  [emoji123][emoji41]

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## BigBob

psych said:


> 1ST
> If any of you fuckers read my log know I'm at nationals, just weighed in.
> Answer this, is it true injectable dbol last longer.
> I KNOW IT STILL PASSSES THE LIVER!!!! DONT EVEN SAY IT, I KNOW. Not asking about that. But planning on using a whole vial of 10mg/ml dbol today as i bloat up....


Ive used it before. I think it does take longer for the oil to be absorbed than the oral route. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

Good morning TGIF


----------



## BigBob

Tgif

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

1


----------



## BigBob

LS500. Seats that massage you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Shit id prob fall asleep driving the damn thing lol


----------



## Duluxx

BigBob said:


> LS500. Seats that massage you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk





Nice. Yours? Sweet ride.


----------



## Nattydread

Uno.
Nice ride bro.


----------



## srd1

Daaaaaamn!!!! She fine!!!


----------



## Elvia1023

BigBob said:


> LS500. Seats that massage you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



I walk past a Lexus showroom from the gym and I think that's the model I see everynight. From the side it looks incredible.


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Duluxx

Last one of the day


----------



## Nattydread

3
Ditto


----------



## srd1

1st one of the morning


----------



## Durro




----------



## Duluxx

First


----------



## squatster

Cool car


----------



## Nattydread

Uno.
Morning fellas!


----------



## BigBob

Duluxx said:


> Nice. Yours? Sweet ride.


No one of the trainers for Lexus. Showing off. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

BigBob said:


> No one of the trainers for Lexus. Showing off.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk





They are a nice ride. Was thinking about getting one earlier this year.


----------



## BigBob

Duluxx said:


> They are a nice ride. Was thinking about getting one earlier this year.


104k. 109k for the executive package. The front passenger seat folds up and the rear passenger seat extends to a reclining seat. Pretty impressive.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Durro




----------



## srd1

2


----------



## AGGRO

Getting closer!


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Duluxx

Nattydread said:


> 3





Damn


----------



## psych

roar


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## Duluxx

Good morning


----------



## squatster

Morning  guys
This contest is still rocking


----------



## psych

1st


----------



## Durro

Good morning everyone have a great Sunday!!!!!


----------



## BigBob

Good day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Uno.

Buenos Dias!


----------



## BigBob

Oh yea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

2


----------



## BigBob

3XXX

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

3


----------



## Duluxx

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Duluxx

Third


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## SURGE




----------



## srd1

Uno


----------



## Duluxx

Me likes


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno.
How’s everyones day going?


----------



## Duluxx

We are slowing down here.


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## srd1

Good morning gentlemen


----------



## Duluxx

Bring it


----------



## Durro




----------



## BigBob

Good Morning Anasci

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lntense

Been gone a few days. Was hoping this wasn’t over.


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

2
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Duluxx

387


----------



## montego

Just finished!

Been needing to get a work bench set up. Didn't come out to bad for someone with zero handy man skills lol.


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## srd1

Tres


----------



## aon1

One

https://youtu.be/5JZ9djZa180


----------



## Durro

Let her booty hit the floor 
Let her booty hit the floor 
Let her booty hit the floor


----------



## aon1

2

https://youtu.be/nqiVvOXotyw


----------



## aon1

Come on someone post so I can get 3....lol


----------



## aon1

Fuck it all time I got today


https://youtu.be/AkFqg5wAuFk


----------



## Duluxx

3


----------



## Durro

This was posted 3 hours ago


----------



## odin




----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Duluxx

401 good morning


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## BigBob

odin said:


>


Classy

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

You guys just caught me eating a donut


----------



## BigBob

squatster said:


> You guys just caught me eating a donut


Better include that in your log! [emoji16]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Lmao


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Duluxx

Nattydread said:


> Uno





Mother of god


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## BigBob

Sweet

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## psych

hot red heads
the rule on no nudity is fuckin stupid

1


----------



## srd1

Uno


----------



## BigBob

[emoji7]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

Good morning


----------



## d2r2ddd

Numero Uno


----------



## srd1

Duece


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Uno

Love them red heads


----------



## srd1

Tre


----------



## squatster

We're is every one


----------



## BigBob

squatster said:


> We're is every one


Here I am

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

Present


----------



## BigBob

Nattydread said:


> Uno
> 
> Love them red heads


Me too!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rippedfreak123

Good Lord


----------



## psych

1st
They better be out finding hot red head picks!
Remember when these where fun...:action-smiley-055:
I'm just being a smart


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## Duluxx

Good morning


----------



## rippedfreak123

Amen


----------



## Nattydread

Uno.
Buenos dias


----------



## BigBob

They didn't have girls like that when I was young.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

BigBob said:


> They didn't have girls like that when I was young.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk





I say this all the time and must be all the hormones in our food because the females are developing crazy nowadays


----------



## srd1

I want one


----------



## BigBob

Duluxx said:


> I say this all the time and must be all the hormones in our food because the females are developing crazy nowadays


Surely. I also think chicks are more into fitness and sports at an early age. Back in the day girls didn't barely do sports. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## BigBob

Nattydread said:


> Dos


Man, I feel like such a pervert

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

3 LOL
I know the feeling


----------



## psych

Nattydread said:


> 3 LOL
> I know the feeling



one
DUDE dont you remember how crazy the old contests use to get?


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## MightyJohn

I LOVE the ass pics LOL


----------



## squatster

Were almost 450 posts


----------



## Duluxx

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Hell




----------



## Hell




----------



## Hell




----------



## srd1

Nice!!


----------



## BigBob

Pretty too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Duluxx

We are making some ground here


----------



## BigBob

That's a good one

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

psych said:


> one
> DUDE dont you remember how crazy the old contests use to get?



Oh I remember. Those contest were off the hook!


----------



## BigBob

3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hell




----------



## Hell




----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Hell




----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Duluxx

Nattydread said:


> Two





The gods have spoken


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

I remember at one nationals i hooked up with a real fit chick. It was actually kinda weird how strong she was.....


----------



## Nattydread

3!


----------



## psych

2


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Duluxx

Good morning


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## BigBob

What's up guys

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Happy Father’s Day ANASCI FAM!
Hoe you all have a blessed day with your loved ones.


----------



## Duluxx

Happy Father’s Day


----------



## BigBob

Happy Father's day!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Durro

Nattydread said:


> Happy Fatherâ€™s Day ANASCI FAM!
> Hoe you all have a blessed day with your loved ones.







Duluxx said:


> Happy Father’s Day





Happy Father’s Day Iron Brothers! And to all here at AnaSci.


----------



## squatster

Happy f day


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Hell




----------



## Hell




----------



## Hell




----------



## BigBob

Hell said:


>


[emoji12]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

2
never wanted my head crushed harder....


----------



## Durro

Hell said:


>





Hell Yeah! Hell


----------



## Durro

Who is she? Do you know?


----------



## d2r2ddd




----------



## LuKiFeR

Uno

Happy Father's day Guys!!!

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

3


----------



## srd1

Morning


----------



## Duluxx

Mornin mornin


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## BigBob

Good morning

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuKiFeR

Top o the mornin to ya

#1

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob

Nice day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

BigBob said:


> Nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk





Nice I’ll be on a course tomorrow


----------



## Durro

Stocked up!


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Hell




----------



## Hell




----------



## Hell




----------



## srd1

So true it hurts


----------



## BigBob

Muscles and cute. I'm into that


Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069




----------



## montego

Post leg training water loss ?


----------



## squatster

Who is winning
There are 2 or 3 guys here that already screwed up the rules and can't win
Beleave I am 1 of them
I posted 4 times 1 day- it was the day when anasci said the was a winner. 
I thought it was over- 
epic joke
To funny
We have 1 member that posted 4 our 5 times in a row
1 that started posting before he had enough points


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Who is winning
> There are 2 or 3 guys here that already screwed up the rules and can't win
> Beleave I am 1 of them
> I posted 4 times 1 day- it was the day when anasci said the was a winner.
> I thought it was over-
> epic joke
> To funny
> We have 1 member that posted 4 our 5 times in a row
> 1 that started posting before he had enough points


So it's decided by whoever has the most posts in the thread?


----------



## Nattydread

No. A number was chosen and whoever lands on that number wins. But some people are posting back to back. Which is not allowed. It’s in the rules. Really easy to follow. So that messes up the whole who falls on the number thing. 

Two


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## Nattydread

3. Hope last post didn’t come off as a A**hole. Just trying to get us back on track.


----------



## psych

Nattydread said:


> 3. Hope last post didn’t come off as a A**hole. Just trying to get us back on track.



yeah you sound like a real fuckin prick......:action-smiley-070:
LOL j/j


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Duluxx

Rise and shine


----------



## srd1

Good morning gentlemen


----------



## BigBob

Good day Sirs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx




----------



## srd1

Duece


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

Duluxx said:


>


Nice!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## BigBob

Ancient
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## aon1

1

https://youtu.be/KCuUEFa0Zvo


----------



## Hell

I missed the no back to back posts part, my fault!


----------



## aon1

2

https://youtu.be/H0_VRfPIWoI


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Nattydread

Tres


----------



## Hell




----------



## psych

1


----------



## Hell




----------



## aon1

3


----------



## psych

2
LOL way too big...but at least it was just one post
Hell you're gettin better budy. 
(this is tongue and cheek, i'm just bustin balls.)


----------



## srd1

Uno


----------



## Duluxx




----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## srd1

2nd


----------



## aon1

1


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## BigBob

Giggles
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## lntense

1



Damn only at 540 posts..


----------



## BigBob

Lucky 545

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

BigBob said:


> Giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk





Baby got back


----------



## BigBob

Slappy ass

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Duluxx

All about this right here


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## formula1069




----------



## psych

2


----------



## formula1069




----------



## psych

3
post above me is the shit!


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## srd1

Uno


----------



## BigBob

Hello

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## BigBob

Hmm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Tre


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## psych

1


----------



## spartan72

I have not seen any real post with a pic for the judges. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Durro

You don’t see to many of these


----------



## psych

2
[ame]https://youtu.be/tjPrwccb_aA[/ame]


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Duluxx

In it to win it


----------



## Victory

Courtney Hadwin: 13-Year-Old Golden Buzzer Winning Performance - America's Got Talent 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Hell




----------



## BigBob

That's a strong gal!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Hell




----------



## Duluxx

Hell said:


>





Meow


----------



## psych

the one in the middle, with the dead eyes, looks like a vampire


----------



## Hell




----------



## Nattydread

Hell said:


>



The last girl skipped leg day. But all are BEAUTIFUL


----------



## srd1

Middle chicks eyes are scary looks posessed or something


----------



## Duluxx

Good morning


----------



## BigBob

What's up

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Duluxx

Hell said:


>





Hip to waist ratio


----------



## psych

1


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Sub7percent

Damn this shit is still going


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

I would imagine with the amount of goodies being offered for this contest post # is gonna be pretty high


----------



## Duluxx

And the weekend begins…


----------



## formula1069




----------



## psych

2


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## LuKiFeR

1

Please no more pics of hotties, 
The test mix of 150P/300C/300E every 3 days makes it hard.....to type.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

#2

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Duluxx

Morning morning


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Duluxx




----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Duluxx

[emoji639]


----------



## BigBob

Just broke in half. [emoji50]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Uno
Buenos Dias everyone


----------



## psych

2


----------



## BigBob

That's hot

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BigBob

Nattydread said:


> Dos


So nice, I'd hit it twice.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## Duluxx

Dinner last night


----------



## BigBob

Good morning

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Duluxx

Good morning


----------



## srd1

Good morning gentlemen


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

Deuce

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## Victory




----------



## Duluxx

Damn


----------



## BigBob

DDD

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

Wow


----------



## Duluxx

We’re on a mission


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Durro

My kitty Midnight


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## Duluxx

No winner yet...mornin morning


----------



## lntense

Good morning fellas


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## BigBob

FLOTUS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

636


----------



## formula1069




----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Duluxx

Are we close yet?


----------



## BigBob

formula1069 said:


> View attachment 23349


Twice as nice!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuKiFeR

1

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob

³33333333

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069




----------



## psych

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## striffe

This has shot up since I last checked.


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## Viking




----------



## Nattydread

Tres


----------



## psych

1st


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Duluxx

Another day another dollar. Good morning


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## BigBob

Good morning


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## BigBob

We got wabbits
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

Wow

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Duluxx

Yes sir


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Durro




----------



## Duluxx

[emoji102]


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Duluxx

Uno


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## psych

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Durro

My new bike


----------



## Victory

Nattydread said:


> 2



That ass :love1:


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Durro

Which is your brain


----------



## aon1

1


----------



## Duluxx

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## srd1

Tre


----------



## odin

Decided to watch Brazil in the world cup. Anyone else watching the game?


----------



## Nattydread

Dos.
Watched Mexico v Swiss
Then caught the end of Korea v germ.
Mexico got lucky. They owe Korea big time


----------



## odin

Nattydread said:


> Dos.
> Watched Mexico v Swiss
> Then caught the end of Korea v germ.
> Mexico got lucky. They owe Korea big time



You must mean Sweden against Mexico and they beat them 3-0. Mexico got lucky but out of the 3 games they deserved to go through. Germany were very poor. I think Brazil will score another goal soon.


----------



## BigBob

Ugh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattydread

odin said:


> You must mean Sweden against Mexico and they beat them 3-0. Mexico got lucky but out of the 3 games they deserved to go through. Germany were very poor. I think Brazil will score another goal soon.



Yes sir, thanks for correcting me.


----------



## formula1069




----------



## aon1

2


----------



## Duluxx

Nattydread said:


> Yes sir, thanks for correcting me.





Damn


----------



## aon1

formula1069 said:


> View attachment 23357



Pic makes me look forward to retirement and island hopping ....a catamaran, a lot of rum, and no more fuckn worries.....


----------



## AGGRO

Nattydread said:


> Yes sir, thanks for correcting me.



Perfect. Isn't that the South American weather girl? I recognise the... ermm... face


----------



## SURGE

Mexican Weather Girl Yanet Garcia HOT Compilation - 1 - YouTube


----------



## psych

3
i just date um..


----------



## srd1

Morning


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## srd1

Duece


----------



## Duluxx

Good morning


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## formula1069

aon1 said:


> pic makes me look forward to retirement and island hopping ....a catamaran, a lot of rum, and no more fuckn worries.....





I’ll still need DNP if I live to retirement


----------



## psych

1
work time


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Duluxx

2


----------



## BigBob

Hello!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durro

Best gym ever!


----------



## BigBob

Where do i sign up





Durro said:


> Best gym ever!



Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069

BigBob said:


> Where do i sign up
> 
> Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk



I would never work
Out if I joined


----------



## BigBob

True. I'd be too distracted

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durro

formula1069 said:


> I would never work
> 
> Out if I joined







BigBob said:


> True. I'd be too distracted
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk





Exactly... but.....


----------



## aon1

formula1069 said:


> View attachment 23360
> 
> I’ll still need DNP if I live to retirement



Na.....fuck it it's retirement just get a bigger boat...lol


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## psych

2
that is the best gym ever


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## psych

3
[ame]https://youtu.be/wlWzHKZvr8o[/ame]


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Duluxx

Good morning


----------



## psych

1
Sitting on shiter while using new phone &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Duluxx

What’s going on


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## psych

2
how I feel when its hot


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Durro




----------



## ProFIT

In this late but hoping for the win.


----------



## psych

3
fuck you noooooo!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## formula1069




----------



## psych

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Duluxx

Good morning


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## psych

2
ever hit the bone.....


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## formula1069




----------



## BigBob

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

Eye candy up in here


----------



## BigBob

Nattydread said:


> Dos


Double the trouble

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## formula1069




----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Duluxx

Some good good right there


----------



## psych

3


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## Duluxx




----------



## formula1069




----------



## psych

1


----------



## grizz

Morning!


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## formula1069




----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## lycan Venom

1 dont get me started on women's bodies. Just started pinning again and Lycan will start humping stuffed animals! Fucking instagram is killing me with all the softcore porn pics.


----------



## formula1069

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

One

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## psych

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## srd1

Daaaaaaamn


----------



## Duluxx

1


----------



## lntense




----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Duluxx

Nattydread said:


> Uno





Looks good as fuck. Got to be photoshopped


----------



## psych

1
hope your day gets better bro, i'm off today :headbang:


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## srd1

My new help wanted add...funny because its sooooo true


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Duluxx

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## formula1069

Nattydread said:


> 3



:love1::love1:


----------



## psych

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Duluxx

1


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Duluxx

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Duluxx

3


----------



## aon1

1


----------



## lntense




----------



## aon1

2


----------



## formula1069




----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## psych

2


----------



## aon1

3


----------



## Nattydread

Tres


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## psych

3


----------



## formula1069

3


----------



## squatster

Ate only on post 792 right now
Been a busy one


----------



## srd1

Wondering if were even getting close to the winning post number?
One


----------



## Duluxx

1


----------



## formula1069

srd1 said:


> Wondering if were even getting close to the winning post number?
> One



Hopefully it’s under 1,000 !


----------



## srd1

Duece


----------



## Duluxx

formula1069 said:


> Hopefully it’s under 1,000 !





Yes!


----------



## srd1

Three, happy independence day brothers!


----------



## psych

Happy 4th!!!!
All pic s today have to be patriotic....so funny pro America shit, American flag bikinis, and shit blowin up


----------



## Duluxx

3


----------



## Nattydread

1.
Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## aon1

Nattydread said:


> 1.
> Happy 4th everyone!



Im pretty sure she would make a happy 4th

Happy 4 th


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## Duluxx

1


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## formula1069




----------



## BigBob

psych said:


> 2


That's patriotism there!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1

Hope everyone had great holiday

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## lntense

Thought this was monday all day then realized tomorrow is friday. Such a good feeling..



1


----------



## Duluxx

lntense said:


> Thought this was monday all day then realized tomorrow is friday. Such a good feeling..
> 
> 
> 
> 1





Same here lol


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Durro

Nattydread said:


> 2





That nipple tops it off!!!


----------



## Nattydread

If I had her I would never be on the boards.

Tried to add this comment to post above. I Fd up can a mod delete.


----------



## psych

1
No dread, they have to take your first born. It was in the contract LOL
I call dibs on this post number and the one above


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## AnaSCI

Received a pm from Nattydread asking that I delete a post.
Looking at the post counts, it appears we have reached the end of the contest
Unless one of the other Mods posts the winning number, I will announce the winner once I am back home.

Just to tease you guys a little.
The winner can be found on page 41


----------



## squatster

Congrats guys
It's been a great contest. 
The mods and admin will have a bit of work before putting the winner up.
They will need to see if any one broke the rules along these long way
I did a dbl post the day anasci teased us and said there was a winner.  I had 3 that day and posted a congrats after he posted
Opps- me bad
I would have given it to the board any ways


----------



## srd1

I caught myself on that also had 3  and was about to comment on a pic but couldnt lol


----------



## lntense

AnaSCI said:


> Received a pm from Nattydread asking that I delete a post.
> Looking at the post counts, it appears we have reached the end of the contest
> Unless one of the other Mods posts the winning number, I will announce the winner once I am back home.
> 
> Just to tease you guys a little.
> The winner can be found on page 41


----------



## srd1

Well ive got posts on page 41 but ive never won anything like this in my life so its prob a safe bet anyone but me won lol


----------



## BigBob

Shit I'm  on Tapatalk. No pages. Congrats to the winner. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI

*ANASCI CONTEST WINNER​*
*Nattydread with # 818​*
*CONTEST PRIZES​**Synthetek (PRIZE PACK)
DIRECTVIP ($200 FREE ORDER)
IPGEAR ($200 FREE ORDER)
ALINSHOP ($200 FREE ORDER)
PUREPOWDERSDIRECT ($200 FREE ORDER)​**CONGRATULATIONS Nattydread​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*
Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## Nattydread

Holy crap!!!!! 
I never win contest.
Gonna go buy a mega millions ticket now.


----------



## IRONFIST

good win natty!


----------



## BigBob

Nattydread said:


> Holy crap!!!!!
> I never win contest.
> Gonna go buy a mega millions ticket now.


Congrats dude!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster

Natty
Nice one man


----------



## lntense

Very nice contest! Thanks for putting it on for the members.


Congrats natty!


----------



## Durro

Ahh I missed by one! Congrats natty! Colossal prize!
And thx to everyone involved in the contest winnings appreciate it.


----------



## squatster

Please stick around guys and start posting- lets have a strong summer


----------



## srd1

Congrats Natty


----------



## psych

fuck


----------



## d2r2ddd

Congrats Natty!


----------



## AGGRO

Congrats Natty. As you are natty I am guessing you will be giving all your prizes away?


----------



## aon1

Nattydread said:


> Holy crap!!!!!
> I never win contest.
> Gonna go buy a mega millions ticket now.



Congrats brother now if you don't mind give me whatever random lottery number pops into your head so I can go buy a ticket to.......I'll split with you if I win......


----------



## Durro

One way the world has changed.


----------



## Nattydread

Here’s another


----------



## striffe

Congrats Nattydread.


----------



## Victory

Well done Natty. Lot's of great prizes. Any idea what you are going to order?


----------



## Nattydread

Not 100% sure yet. I’ll post up on sponsors threads when I do


----------



## Nattydread

Here’s my prize from SYNTHETEK IND.
Thanks a lot guys really been wanting to try out your products and now I got the chance.


----------



## Nattydread

Here’s what I got from IP


----------



## Nattydread

Don’t know how to resize pics. Sorry so big


----------



## squatster

Great pics man


----------



## lntense

Nice!


----------



## BigBob

That's pretty sexy





Nattydread said:


> Here’s what I got from IP



Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Victory

Nice. You will love the synthetek products. I have had good results with syntherol. The liver product is great as well.


----------

